# L31 trade in



## Guest (Nov 9, 2002)

ok I got a 02 alti 2.5S satin white, and would like to trade it in for the 2.5SL Crystal Blue 03 model (trading in might as well upgrade one model)...I've had the car for approx 8months and it has 9300miles on it, If I can (which most likely I WILL) get them to pay off my car, to get the other...should I get it??

I really want to, but would like opionions on this.....also what probz from the 02 were/are fixed and not fixed in the 03 model?


mahaloz
Jason


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

No!!!!!!! You are going to get Killed...in addition let's say you paid 20,000.00 for youir first car and you still owe 18,000.

If they pay off your 18K and you get a new one for say 22K

Now you have a 22K car that you just drove off of the lot...and is now worth 19K

But the kicker is you have a loan for 40 K and you still have an Altima.

Now if your current car is paid off..you are good to go

Good luck...I wish I was your salesman


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *No!!!!!!! You are going to get Killed...in addition let's say you paid 20,000.00 for youir first car and you still owe 18,000.
> 
> If they pay off your 18K and you get a new one for say 22K
> 
> ...


Willy sold me on a G35, he is smooth, definately sales material


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *No!!!!!!! You are going to get Killed...in addition let's say you paid 20,000.00 for youir first car and you still owe 18,000.
> 
> If they pay off your 18K and you get a new one for say 22K
> 
> ...




I dont really understand what u just put, but in a way I do...can u brake it down just a tad bit more....mahaloz


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

SLEEPNS12 said:


> *I dont really understand what u just put, but in a way I do...can u brake it down just a tad bit more....mahaloz *


I am not certain what you just said up there^


I just re-read what I said up above...I was still hung over..sorry

Depending on what the dealer will give you for your 02...if you break even you should be alright... if you owe more than the car is worth...which a lot of people do...that difference will have to be added to the purchase price of the new car. So you could end up with a new car and a loan that is 5K or more than the value of your new car.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)

haha damn man all u had to say was rollover...yea I know all about that, and well I KNOW I can get what I want for this alti, my fren gave it to us for a VERY good price, didnt even hit retail....so that department is good..
thanx


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

I sure would not do it...The cars has not been improved to the point where I would want an 03. I would wait a few years I think the car will really be right by 04-05 model years. Besides..when the new Max comes out, you may want that.

Whatever you decide Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

new MAxima- too high of a down payment, too hi of a price, and too high of a monthly, and too high of INS...

interior feels the same as the altima, just a tad more power..that is all...

thanx for the suggestion tho


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

SLEEPNS12 said:


> *new MAxima- too high of a down payment, too hi of a price, and too high of a monthly, and too high of INS...
> 
> interior feels the same as the altima, just a tad more power..that is all...
> 
> thanx for the suggestion tho *



I don't know..Oct of 01 I could have had a loaded max cheaper than the alti...Much better finance rates too


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I don't know..Oct of 01 I could have had a loaded max cheaper than the alti...Much better finance rates too *


June of 02 I could have had a new Max, loaded for 1000 less.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *June of 02 I could have had a new Max, loaded for 1000 less. *


Nov 08 0f 02 I could of had a G35 aero for more money than I got


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Nov 08 0f 02 I could of had a G35 aero for more money than I got *


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*2004 Maxima SE*

They say that the 04 Max SE may have a V8 like the Q45........

That will be an instant hit


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Nov 08 0f 02 I could of had a G35 aero for more money than I got *


Rat,
This deal is STILL available.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *Rat,
> This deal is STILL available.  *


You are so right but the payments would leave me homeless.
But she is SWEET


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *You are so right but the payments would leave me homeless.
> But she is SWEET
> 
> 
> ...


So sell that airport.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *So sell that airport.   *


OOOHH! Then I would have to give up my airplane.....


----------

